# Brian Wheeler may not be back?



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

"There's no indication that they want me back," Blazers radio play-by-play announcer Brian Wheeler said. 

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/exclude/11144230848450.xml&coll=7


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think a key point was where Wheels also said No news is good news.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wow, I'd be very dissapointed in the team if they don't re-sign Wheels. Sure, he's a tad homeristic, but I don't think getting a new guy is the answer.

And Schonley sure isnt the answer either. I'd accept (as if I have a say) Schonz returning to the radio, but at the same time, he's lost a bunch of steps..

If they do replace Wheels, they should just move Rice to the TV with Barrett (assuming they keep him..which if they don't they're making another mistake).


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Hap said:


> wow, I'd be very dissapointed in the team if they don't re-sign Wheels. Sure, he's a tad homeristic, but I don't think getting a new guy is the answer.
> 
> And Schonley sure isnt the answer either. I'd accept (as if I have a say) Schonz returning to the radio, but at the same time, he's lost a bunch of steps..
> 
> If they do replace Wheels, they should just move Rice to the TV with Barrett (assuming they keep him..which if they don't they're making another mistake).


I would love it if they would pair Barrett and Rice on TV. :banana: 

I think Wheeler is good on the radio too, but if they have someone they like better, that's their (Patterson's I guess) prerogative. 

Just say no to the Schonz. Yes, I grew up with the Blazers listening to him, but at this point he's better suited to furniture commercials than the rigors of an NBA game, let alone a season.

There's also Anne Schotz (for the radio, if Rice goes to TV). I'm not as enamoured with her as some people. Although I do think she's smart and knows what she's talking about, it's her "presence" that I find disinteresting. For one thing, it's like she's always yelling, but at a normal volume.

And just to add names, I thought Antonio Harvey flunked his try out the last game. Let him cut his teeth in the minor leagues if he has any interest in broadcasting (which he may not -- maybe he was just doing a favor or something).

So, back to the subject, I'd rather they keep Wheels, and they probably will.

I would like to know if any of you have any other favorite radio or color guys from other teams that you'd like the Blazers to lure away, if there is an opening created by not resigning Steve Jones (or Wheels)?


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, they'd be insane to let Wheels or Snapper go...they're two of the best in the business....although common sense doesn't seem to apply to this management.

Why though is Wheels making comments like that in the press? Speculating like that in public is not a good idea.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Is it just me, or is this just another case of the Oregonian trying to get people riled up without any real justification for it? Wheels says he hasn't heard anything yet, but that Patterson's had a policy of one year deals for the broadcast crew and that Wheels didn't hear anything last year until May. It hasn't even been a week since the season ended, the Blazers have a couple of issues on their plate, and they're supposed to drop everything to work up new contracts for the broadcast crew?

Sheesh. What a rumor rag the Oregonian has become.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

IF Wheels isn't coming back, I'd like to see the Blazers pursue Kevin Calabro, from the Sonics.

Personnally, I'd rather they kept Wheels and let Snapper move on to bigger and better things.

Go Blazers


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

BealzeeBob said:


> Personnally, I'd rather they kept Wheels and let Snapper move on to bigger and better things.
> 
> Go Blazers


I agree. I really don't mind Wheels, and I am a big Barrett and Rice fan, however Snapper just gets on my nerves. It seems like he acts as if he knows everything and that his opinions are the only ones that are worth a dime. Several times I have heard him discredit Barrett on air and I just get tired of listening to him. In the same token, I would take Snapper of Walton as a color man any day of the week!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

stupendous said:


> I agree. I really don't mind Wheels, and I am a big Barrett and Rice fan, however Snapper just gets on my nerves. It seems like he acts as if he knows everything and that his opinions are the only ones that are worth a dime. Several times I have heard him discredit Barrett on air and I just get tired of listening to him. In the same token, I would take Snapper of Walton as a color man any day of the week!



It might just be my opinion, but Steve Jones comes off as tho he dislikes Barrett, or at least doesn't think he's any good.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Hap said:


> It might just be my opinion, but Steve Jones comes off as tho he dislikes Barrett, or at least doesn't think he's any good.


I agree, and I find that distracting. I think that chemistry between the commentators is an important element of how effective they are.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> It might just be my opinion, but Steve Jones comes off as tho he dislikes Barrett, or at least doesn't think he's any good.


Steve Jones deliberately does that to his partners. He did it to Bill Walton too, but it's all in the name of good TV. I think Steve Jones is excellent.

Wheeler, on the other hand, sucks. His 'catch phrases' are absolutely forced. The routine of 'He's petrified, mortified, stupified' and 'Boomshakalaka' are probably the stupidest things ever said in the history of radio. He follows the action well, but he's just not very natural. And his incessant whining at every missed call, or perceived missed call, is intolerable. And when an opponent makes a big three pointer, he sounds like a six year old girl who just had her dollie taken away from her. Ugh! I realize that Schonz was losing his edge at the end of his career, and I'm not calling for a return of Schoneley, but there has to be an announcer out there who's better than Wheeler. 

Personally, I hope he's gone because I can't even listen to Portland games on the radio anymore.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Fork said:


> Steve Jones deliberately does that to his partners. He did it to Bill Walton too, but it's all in the name of good TV. I think Steve Jones is excellent.


yeah, I think that's the case too. Steve Jones needs someone to rag on and more so now, since he doesn't do games with Bill Walton anymore. It's part of his style now, it's not like he's seriously hating on Mike Barrett right on live tv every game. Although his style has changed, he's still one of the best color commentators. He is the last connection back to the good ol' days.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> Steve Jones deliberately does that to his partners. He did it to Bill Walton too, but it's all in the name of good TV. I think Steve Jones is excellent.
> 
> Wheeler, on the other hand, sucks. His 'catch phrases' are absolutely forced. The routine of 'He's petrified, mortified, stupified' and 'Boomshakalaka' are probably the stupidest things ever said in the history of radio.


you never heard the Pacers guy, huh? "boom baby!"


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey Steve Jones was alot worse in the older days believe me...

you could call up on the radio and he would not even let you base your point or argument and he was all over you... I use to call it the power of the mic. It was borderline rude... but it was Steve

Snapper has mellowed a lot over the years.

You grew to love him.. I admire him I really do. We would be much worse off without him. He is really a class act, and he would dearly be missed by me.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hap said:


> wow, I'd be very dissapointed in the team if they don't re-sign Wheels. Sure, he's a tad homeristic, but I don't think getting a new guy is the answer.


I don't want a radio guy who isn't a homer. Gotta have radio guys who are willing to get themselves tossed for the good of the team. (Yeah, I know it was Rice who got tossed, but Wheels would too if he disagreed with a call enough.)

I don't necessarily like Wheels' play calling - something about it is just too sticky-sweet for me. Maybe he just isn't edgy enough for me. I dunno. But as long as he's willing to wear the Homer hat, keep him around. He is one of the best in the biz, even if I don't particularly care for his delivery.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I've always taken a secret pride in Ramsay, Walton, and Jones - all ex-Blazers - doing analysis for the major networks.

But it always makes me wonder if they don't go a little tougher on the Blazers in order to maintain the appearance of objectivity...

PBF


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Man, I remember lovin the Schonz growing up...but I agree that he is too old and gone to do broadcasting again...although Chick Hearn did the Lakers for like four decades. 

As for the Snapper...he is one of the best in the business. Why do you think he sometimes does national games on NBC (or now ABC I guess) with the likes of Walton and such. Snapper is a great commentator. Sometimes he can be a bit predictible (like his 3 "keys"....years ago, I remember rebounding being the third key almost every time).

But I think that the broadcasting is pretty good right now, and would be dissappointed if they don't keep Snapper.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Snapper is way to cocky for me...he's NEVER wrong...in his own mind. Enjoys making others look stupid. When someone makes a good point to counter his all he ever does is that dumb deep laugh and goes to the next question or topic. Get rid of him. Anyone else notice how he's starting to resemble Sir Charles?

Wheels drives me crazy in how depressed he gets EVERY time the other team scores. It's a freakin' roller coaster listening to him...but he does a great job describing the game. I think he really is a very good radio guy with just a couple things that tend to bother. No one is perfect.

Just say HEL_ NO to Runnin' Ann. Please. She's doing way too much already. Sideline kiss-up. Seriously, is that some kind of joke to have her on play by play every game? That would be HORRIBLE!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

I found her to be refreshingly even-handed, especially when compared to Wheels. She gave credit to the other team for doing well (which admittedly wasn't hard to do against the Blazers last year). She's no Mike Rice, though. Rice is like Yogi.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

I really like the Snapper. The main reason is because he doesn't seem over bias about Portland. If we are stinking at something, he points it out. If we are not getting calls, he says player need to play through it. There is nothing worse than seeing a player complain about a call and have the annoucer agree and when they show the replay there is nothing to complain about. If we are doing something well, he doesn't get too high and the same thing happens when we are playing bad, he doesn't get too low. Barret is Ok, as long as you team him up with Snapper.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Please, oh please get rid of Steve Jones! If I here "there's still plenty of time" when we're down 30 with 45 seconds to go my head will start spinning. His in-game comments are the same each and every night - time for something new.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Brian Wheeler actually makes the game sound exiting especially when the team is winning. I don't see why he should be gone.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i like wheelz jones needs to stay on tv


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have never understood the appeal of Steve Jones.....He never really seems to bring good analysis to the table and bores me with his sarcasm....my all-time favorite analysts are Jack Ramsay, Chuck Daly and Mike Fratello....Hubie Brown is pretty good as well...


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't know what other analysis bring to the table that Steve Jones doesn't. I think Snapper brings a lot more to the game than someone like Mike Rice. Don't get me wrong, I love Rice, but his bias mentality really drives me crazy.

If there are ever games on TNT and KGW I'll always listen to that national broadcast because I like a more unbiased view of the Blazers. I think Jones is the only announcer in the TV/Radio group that isn't wearing red/black colored glasses during every game, and I enjoy that.

Clearly Jones is one of the best at his craft or else NBC, ESPN, and ABC wouldn't have hired him.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

I always enjoyed Ainge as a color analyst. Gotta love a guy who will call out the "untouchable" NBA officials from time to time. He seemed to just say it like he saw it. That, I respect.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Clearly Jones is one of the best at his craft or else NBC, ESPN, and ABC wouldn't have hired him.


Do you think that Dick Vitale is good? He has worked for ESPN, ABC and CBS......

Sometimes you wonder why those stations hire who they do....

Jones is captain obvious and brings nothing to the games that I already don't know....


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

TP3 said:


> I always enjoyed Ainge as a color analyst. Gotta love a guy who will call out the "untouchable" NBA officials from time to time. He seemed to just say it like he saw it. That, I respect.


 I agree, he was very good.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Tince said:


> Clearly Jones is one of the best at his craft or else NBC, ESPN, and ABC wouldn't have hired him.


Well, Walton was also hired by all these companies, and I think he's one of the worst color guys doing games.

We all have personal tastes... I just find it hard to believe that there are people that enjoy Walton, but they are out there.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Fork said:


> Wheeler, on the other hand, sucks. His 'catch phrases' are absolutely forced. The routine of 'He's petrified, mortified, stupified' and 'Boomshakalaka' are probably the stupidest things ever said in the history of radio. He follows the action well, but he's just not very natural. And his incessant whining at every missed call, or perceived missed call, is intolerable. And when an opponent makes a big three pointer, he sounds like a six year old girl who just had her dollie taken away from her. Ugh! I realize that Schonz was losing his edge at the end of his career, and I'm not calling for a return of Schoneley, but there has to be an announcer out there who's better than Wheeler.


I would hardly call anything that Wheels has said on the air "the stupidest things ever said in the history of radio", certainly after considering that the medium has been around since before KDKA in Pittsburg signed on the air in 1919.

I honestly don't understand why people are so annoyed by Wheel's phrases. "Boom-Sha-Ka-La-Ka" is about as equally annoying to me as "Riiiiiiiiiip.... Ciiiiity!" was.

Honestly, what's the difference?

People that dislike Wheels harp on the "Boom-Sha-Ka-La-Ka" thing all the time, but he *NEVER* says it more then once in a game. Again I am left to wonder why it is so bad.

I really liked Schonley on the radio, and I really like Wheels on the radio too.

If you think Wheels is bad, try listening to some of the other play-by-play radio teams in the league. Some of them are down right terrible, to be perfectly honest. I've listened to them all, and I can tell you that Wheels follows the action better then just about everyone else.

I was sad and disappointed when Schonley was let go, and I would be equally sad and disappointed if Wheels was let go.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I like Wheels, I think he has good energy, and I would like to remind you of what we used to have, and how much better he is:

Remember Eddie Ducette? The guy that would do nothing but talk about food the whole game? The guy whose main line was something about squeezing something out of the pastry bag? You want to talk about sucking on the air, that is the definition of sucking. 

I like Wheels, and I think he is smart enough to adjust his show to stuff people don't like, and I think he comes across as an announcer with a lot of energy and a good voice. 

Also I think the homer thing is overblown. You have to realize people that as an announcer travels on the road with the team, that you get to know the people you "work" with, and who wouldn't probably pull for the guys you travel with and work with every day? When you make friends with people it would be very hard to not at least do so a little.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> Clearly Jones is one of the best at his craft or else NBC, ESPN, and ABC wouldn't have hired him.


which is why ABC hired him right out of the gate, huh? Or why he's done a mother load of games this year, instead of just halftime commentating...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> I like Wheels, I think he has good energy, and I would like to remind you of what we used to have, and how much better he is:
> 
> Remember Eddie Ducette? The guy that would do nothing but talk about food the whole game? The guy whose main line was something about squeezing something out of the pastry bag? You want to talk about sucking on the air, that is the definition of sucking.
> 
> ...


re: Homer

what no one wants to admit is, we're remembering the best of Schonely. I challenge anyone here to actually remember how Schonely was for the 28 years (or so) he called games. You can't.

We just want to remember him being perfect. If you watched him on TV, you saw the HUGE ****** in his armor. You saw that he apparently was watching different games than we were.

There is one moment I distinctly remember, where Schonely (post TV) was saying that the Blazers were getting "something that starts with F" by the ref's. You don't think Schonely had an emotional attatchment to the team like Wheeler??

Schonely is a saint, I know this..blah blah blah. But people should realize that Wheeler (for all his faults, which aren't that many) is actually one of the best in the game right now. (Notice I didn't say THE best) He's personable, and emotional. 

Does anyone remember when colin cowherd was local (and not a waste of radio air time) and he'd do a "I hear voices" clip? He'd play the radio play-by-play of different NBA (or nfl, mlb, nhl) teams, of good plays. Sometimes, you'd almost think that someone died during the broadcasts, the guys were so monotone.


I rank (locallly) the homer scale like this (from worst to best):

Ducks football and basketball announcers (more so in football)

They're the biggest set of homers (of the bunch) that it's not even funny. 


Wheeler

Mike Parker (osu)

Has a little bit of homer in him (afterall, he's a converted Duck) but he calls a spade a spade (or in the case of a football game, a good play is a good play..and a bad play is a bad play). However, he did seem to think Derek Anderson was better than he was (at least, imho). He wasn't as bad as a lot of OSU fans (and UO fans) thought he was, but he wasn't as good as he made him out ot be.

Vroman (winterhawks)

just thought I'd ad old Dean back into the mix.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> which is why ABC hired him right out of the gate, huh? Or why he's done a mother load of games this year, instead of just halftime commentating...


 I thought ABC and ESPN were owned by the same company. If they are, then that company hired him to bring his basketball knowledge to their telecasts.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> I thought ABC and ESPN were owned by the same company. If they are, then that company hired him to bring his basketball knowledge to their telecasts.


yah, in their 2nd (or 3rd?) year of broadcasting games. And he's done more halftime show commentating than games, iirc.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

HearToTemptYou said:


> I would hardly call anything that Wheels has said on the air "the stupidest things ever said in the history of radio", certainly after considering that the medium has been around since before KDKA in Pittsburg signed on the air in 1919..


Evidently, you didn't catch the irony. Whatever. 



HearToTemptYou said:


> I honestly don't understand why people are so annoyed by Wheel's phrases. "Boom-Sha-Ka-La-Ka" is about as equally annoying to me as "Riiiiiiiiiip.... Ciiiiity!" was.
> 
> Honestly, what's the difference?


The difference is Shonz made Rip City up out of thin air during a game, he didn't sit around thinking about it. If you can't see the difference, then I guess people will soon start calling Portland the 'Boomshakalaka town' right? Because they're equal in every way, right? Boomshakalaka is a song lyric from a ****ty disco era song (later reworked by Shaggy, featured in the film Dumb and Dumber. Things from Dumb and Dumber are good, right?) You know, Shaggy's other song was called 'Boombastic' Maybe Wheeler could start saying that instead. It's equally stupid. 

To me, it's clear he sat around one day - maybe for 15-20 minutes - thinking

'What should my catch phrase be? Booya? Naw, that's taken. Bingo, bango, bongo? Nope, I've heard that somewhere too. Boombastic? Or, uh - you sank my battleship? No. How about - that's a spicy meatball? No. Oh, I know...boomshakalaka! That's it! That's sweet! I'm so smart.'

No. It's not sweet. It sucks. 

And he still cries like a little girl when the opposing team scores. I get it...he's the home team announcer. I don't want him to root for the other team. I don't even want him to be neutral, he absolutely SHOULD be a homer. But Wheeler has this annoying whine in his voice when he calls a big basket for the other team. It's sounds like every sentence should end in 'It's not fair!' and then he holds his breath until they take the basket away. That's my biggest problem with him. 

Mike Barret does the same kind of thing on TV. Przybilla could hack a guy's arm off under the hoop and Barret would complain that it was a clean block. According to him, Joel has NEVER fouled ANYONE. But he doesn't say it like a crybaby. I can accept that. I can't accept 'boomshakalaka' and other weak ***, home-made 'catch phrases' that aren't good or interesting.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> 'What should my catch phrase be? Booya? Naw, that's taken. Bingo, bango, bongo? Nope, I've heard that somewhere too. Boombastic? Or, uh - you sank my battleship? No. How about - that's a spicy meatball? No. Oh, I know...boomshakalaka! That's it! That's sweet! I'm so smart.


Wheels: "Sebastian with a nasty cross-over, he blows by 3 men, and scores over Shaq and is _fouled_! Thatsa spicy Meatball!"

Rice: "that foul was WHACK g!"


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> yah, in their 2nd (or 3rd?) year of broadcasting games. And he's done more halftime show commentating than games, iirc.


 What's your point? Since when was joining a national televised broadcast team not a positive?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> What's your point? Since when was joining a national televised broadcast team not a positive?


my point is, if he was so good, why'd it take them so long to have him to the games, and why isn't he on the A broadcast team? At best, he's on the C broadcast team, and most of the time, he's doing halftime shows.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Fork said:


> Evidently, you didn't catch the irony. Whatever.


Ironic or not, that is still quite an insult to level against someone working in radio.

You can rag on someone all you want, but you just can't say screwball things like that and expect to be taken seriously.



> The difference is Shonz made Rip City up out of thin air during a game, he didn't sit around thinking about it. If you can't see the difference, then I guess people will soon start calling Portland the 'Boomshakalaka town' right? Because they're equal in every way, right? Boomshakalaka is a song lyric from a ****ty disco era song (later reworked by Shaggy, featured in the film Dumb and Dumber. Things from Dumb and Dumber are good, right?) You know, Shaggy's other song was called 'Boombastic' Maybe Wheeler could start saying that instead. It's equally stupid.
> 
> To me, it's clear he sat around one day - maybe for 15-20 minutes - thinking
> 
> 'What should my catch phrase be? Booya? Naw, that's taken. Bingo, bango, bongo? Nope, I've heard that somewhere too. Boombastic? Or, uh - you sank my battleship? No. How about - that's a spicy meatball? No. Oh, I know...boomshakalaka! That's it! That's sweet! I'm so smart.'


Oh, give me a break.

I don't care about where a catch phrase comes from ultimately. I don't care that "Rip City" was created on the fly. It doesn't matter where something comes from in cases like this.

And mentioning Shaggy does little to make your case compelling to me.

Boomshakalaka comes from a Sly and the Family Stone song called "I Want To Take You Higher." Hardly a song from the Disco era, considering the album it was on ("Stand") came out in 1969. (Pretty good album too.)


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

HearToTemptYou said:


> Ironic or not, that is still quite an insult to level against someone working in radio.
> 
> You can rag on someone all you want, but you just can't say screwball things like that and expect to be taken seriously.



I think you're taking yourself a little too seriously.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> my point is, if he was so good, why'd it take them so long to have him to the games, and why isn't he on the A broadcast team? At best, he's on the C broadcast team, and most of the time, he's doing halftime shows.


 One year is a long time? In a business where less than 1% will ever work an ABC broadcast, 1 year is a long time? 

To me, when you reach greater than the top 1% of your field, you've done something right. Few basketball announcers in this world can sport a better resume than Steve Jones. I would guess currently there are about 10-20 out of probably 1000's of annoucers that have worked more games for ABC, and that's including play-by-play guys who I hold in a totally seperate category.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

If anyone is canned I hope it's that old fart Steve Jones. He is nothing more than a senile old man anymore. Ann Schatz, or Mike Rice would be great on TV!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hap said:


> re: Homer
> I rank (locallly) the homer scale like this (from worst to best):
> 
> Ducks football and basketball announcers (more so in football)
> ...


You left out the best one in town - the voice of the Portland Pilots. Darrel Aune is still the best play-by-play guy around. I caught a couple UP games this year and he hasn't missed a beat since his days in Corvallis with the Orange Express. Holy Jumpin' Up and Down Martha!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

RipCity9 said:


> You left out the best one in town - the voice of the Portland Pilots. Darrel Aune is still the best play-by-play guy around. I caught a couple UP games this year and he hasn't missed a beat since his days in Corvallis with the Orange Express. Holy Jumpin' Up and Down Martha!


I forgot about Darrell, mostly because, iirc, he left OSU under pretty pathetic circumstances


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> I forgot about Darrell, mostly because, iirc, he left OSU under pretty pathetic circumstances


He had severe eye problems that required major surgery. Is that pathetic? 

Maybe there was more to the story, but that's all I ever heard.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> He had severe eye problems that required major surgery. Is that pathetic?
> 
> Maybe there was more to the story, but that's all I ever heard.


I was under the impression he swiped $$ from OSU, and was canned and that his eye problems weren't the reason. I could be wrong tho.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> I was under the impression he swiped $$ from OSU, and was canned and that his eye problems weren't the reason. I could be wrong tho.



or I could be right.



> Oregon State will have a new radio voice for football and basketball. He's Mike Parker, who replaces long-time broadcaster Darrell Aune, who resigned last spring after a controversy surrounding his expense reports during the last year.


here


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> my point is, if he was so good, why'd it take them so long to have him to the games, and why isn't he on the A broadcast team? At best, he's on the C broadcast team, and most of the time, he's doing halftime shows.


Hap, this one was too tasty to pass up. ABC decided they wanted to showcase Walton and Jones together on ABC pregame, halftime and post games. 

That clearly isn't the C team. 

That is the A team for studio which causes Walton and Jones to move down on the totem pole for game coverage because they are the A team for studio on ABC. There would be too many conflicts for them to be A team in game coverage on ESPN and A team in ABC's studio. 

The only place higher on the ESPN/ABC totem pole for analysts would be to replace Hubie Brown on ABC game coverage. I just thought you should know you are wrong about where they rate on the network totem pole.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm still shocked that Hap is attempting to put Jones down despite the fact he's done games for NBC, ABC, and ESPN. It's one thing to not like a guys style (ie: many people don't like Walton or Barkley), but there is a reason these companies hire him.

Gym Rat pretty much just said everything else I was going to say, so I'll just co-sign his post. 

Hap, it's ok to admit your wrong on this one.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> I'm still shocked that Hap is attempting to put Jones down
> despite the fact he's done games for NBC, ABC, and ESPN.



is there something in the air today? People are creating arguements out of thin air. I'm still not "attempting to put Jones down despite the fact he's done games for NBC, ABC and ESPN". My point was that if he's one of the best there is, citing that he worked for 2 networks calling games doesn't exactly prove it. 

I'm not saying he's the worst, I'm just saying it's odd that for the first year @ ABC, they didn't hire him. If he _was_ one of the best, I'm sure they would've hired him right away. The guys they selected were worse than him. 

As for the claim that him working for NBC, ABC and ESPN is proof that he's one of the best..well, there have been a lot of guys who have worked for NBC, ABC and ESPN. That doesn't mean they're among the best (see: Tom Tolbert). 

It's not a knock on Steve (never did I say he was bad or anything). It's just odd that if he's one of the best, why isn't he doing more games, or why wasn't he one of the first ones they hired from NBC when the switch happened? It was fairly obvious that Bill Walton suffered without Steve. 



> It's one thing to not like a guys style (ie: many people don't like Walton or Barkley), but there is a reason these companies hire him.


this makes no sense, and has no place in this discussion. Him being with the ESPN/ABC company isn't the issue, nor is it proof of your premise. The fact is, him working for ABC, doesn't mean that he's "one of the best". And this has nothing to do with whether or not I like or dislike him (or his style), which wasn't even the issue to begin with.



> Gym Rat pretty much just said everything else I was going to say, so I'll just co-sign his post.


gym rat isn't a he.



> Hap, it's ok to admit your wrong on this one.


so, what exactly am I wrong about here? Steve _WAS_ hired the first year that ABC had the NBA? And he's done a whole lot of games instead of halftime shows?

I'm not sure what I'm supposed to admit I'm wrong about. What did I say that was wrong?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'll ad this, so people won't keep adding to my "argument".

I like Steve Jones, and I like how he does games. I'd prefer to listen to him over anyone else, cept Steve Kerr.

I just don't think he walks on water as some do, but apparently I'm the only one who isn't allowed to think that.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> I'll ad this, so people won't keep adding to my "argument".
> 
> I like Steve Jones, and I like how he does games. I'd prefer to listen to him over anyone else, cept Steve Kerr.
> 
> I just don't think he walks on water as some do, but apparently I'm the only one who isn't allowed to think that.


Hap, you were portraying Steve Jones as a "C" level network announcer (not that being on the C team is a bad thing at the network level - many would like to have his job) and you insinuated that doing halftimes on ABC makes him not as high on the totem pole. You were wrong on that count. He is on ABC's A studio team. Hubie Brown, Steve Jones and Bill Walton are ABC's top analysts... they are the A team. Hubie on games, Jones and Walton in the studio.

ABC and ESPN have admited they should have hired Snapper sooner yet you are trying to make that into a negative also. That was simply politics and not wanting to hire everyone NBC used. They got past it and made the right decision to bring him on board. 

It doesn't matter if you like Snapper or not... but you were wrong in how you portrayed his position with ABC/ESPN.

This was your quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Hap 
my point is, if he was so good, why'd it take them so long to have him to the games, and why isn't he on the A broadcast team? At best, he's on the C broadcast team, and most of the time, he's doing halftime shows.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Gym Rat said:


> Hap, you were portraying Steve Jones as a "C" level network announcer (not that being on the C team is a bad thing at the network level - many would like to have his job) and you insinuated that doing halftimes on ABC makes him not as high on the totem pole. You were wrong on that count. He is on ABC's A studio team. Hubie Brown, Steve Jones and Bill Walton are ABC's top analysts... they are the A team. Hubie on games, Jones and Walton in the studio.


this really doesn't change anything of what I said. None of us are saying anything about Jones' "studio" skills. No one cares about that. Jones made his name in blazer fans eyes for 2 things (outside of playing). Doing Courtside/Pre-game stuff on blazer games, and doing Blazer games on TV. Not for halftime show stuff.

He's on the "C" team in the sense of doing NBA games on TV, which is his craft (of what Tince is talking about). 

He made his name nationally (at least post USA days) doing _games_, not halftime shows. He is much better doing games (especially sans Walton, where he's not as gimmicky). 

Thats not to say he's bad at the halftime stuff (never said he was, or implied he was). But there's a reason Marv Albert doesn't do halftime shows, or (when he wasn't coaching) Mike Fratello doesn't do halftime shows. They're better suited for game commentating. Same with Steve. 15 minutes of Steve doing halftime "banter" with Bill Walton is a waste of his talents, unless thats his choice.

He's much better doing game (like he did with...phoenix and memphis?..tonite). 



> ABC and ESPN have admited they should have hired Snapper sooner yet you are trying to make that into a negative also. That was simply politics and not wanting to hire everyone NBC used. They got past it and made the right decision to bring him on board.


really not making into a negative. they should've hired him from the get-go, but to say he was the best and using the fact that he's worked with NBC (as a color commntator) and espn and abc, doesn't follow. 

Again, if it's his choice to do halftime, thats one thing (which no one has suggested is the reason so far. And if it was it would change the parameters of the arguement on both sides). But as far as we know, thats not his choice. 



> It doesn't matter if you like Snapper or not... but you were wrong in how you portrayed his position with ABC/ESPN.


Thats correct. In the way you're implying I said it, I am. But I said that he was on the C "team", in the sense that if he's one of the best of his craft, he'd surely be better suited than some of the jokers they have doing games with the "B" or even "C" guys. Unless they feel he's best doing halftime shows, I'd think someone as good as he is, would be at least doing more games as his calling card, as we're talking about his talent at doing color commentary, not halftime talks.



> This was your quote:
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Hap
> my point is, if he was so good, why'd it take them so long to have him to the games, and why isn't he on the A broadcast team? At best, he's on the C broadcast team, and most of the time, he's doing halftime shows.


He might be a key halftime guy, there's no denying that (and I wasn't). But since his craft is doing color commentating, referencing my quote is really irrellavent. But him doing halftime doesn't change what I said. If he's really one of the best at his craft (which is calling games), you'd think he'd be a more permanent fixture doing games. How often do you see any of the other color c's doing halftimes on ESPN or ABC?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Originally Posted by Hap


> this really doesn't change anything of what I said. None of us are saying anything about Jones' "studio" skills. No one cares about that. Jones made his name in blazer fans eyes for 2 things (outside of playing). Doing Courtside/Pre-game stuff on blazer games, and doing Blazer games on TV. Not for halftime show stuff.
> 
> He's on the "C" team in the sense of doing NBA games on TV, which is his craft (of what Tince is talking about).
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> ESPN and ABC management rank being the A studio team for ABC much higher than being the B or C announce team for games on ABC or ESPN. That is why Walton and Jones are there. The organization knew it needed to improve it's studio presence that is why they made the sacrafice of having Walton and Jones doing less games... they felt ABC's Hangtime show needed a boost.


I see. thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

RoseCity said:


> If anyone is canned I hope it's that old fart Steve Jones. He is nothing more than a senile old man anymore. Ann Schatz, or Mike Rice would be great on TV!


Please god, don't let more people have this opinion. Ann Schatz! You have to be joking. She is horrible and has never said anything remotely interesting. Rice is Ok at times, because he will bring out constructive opinions of our team at times. If Ann was a weather women she would report sunny skys ahead everyday of the year. It's nice to have a real opinion somtimes, instead of the overly positive everything is truly great analyst.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Believe it or not Hap, but I actually agree with you on this one....


Dick Vitale has once been employed by all those companies...Does that make him good? No.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Peaceman said:


> Please god, don't let more people have this opinion. Ann Schatz! You have to be joking. She is horrible and has never said anything remotely interesting. Rice is Ok at times, because he will bring out constructive opinions of our team at times. If Ann was a weather women she would report sunny skys ahead everyday of the year. It's nice to have a real opinion somtimes, instead of the overly positive everything is truly great analyst.


Until you've actually listened to her do color for a game on the radio, I don't think you should make a judgment.

It seems clear to me that you haven't listened to her do color for a game, because she does an excellent job of doing color.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

HearToTemptYou said:


> Until you've actually listened to her do color for a game on the radio, I don't think you should make a judgment.
> 
> It seems clear to me that you haven't listened to her do color for a game, because she does an excellent job of doing color.


You are right HTTY, Ann is an excellent analyst and breaks down the game in a clear concise manner. I think people are judging her from her sideline reports which may be more fluff than analysis simply because it is a function of the sideline position.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Gym Rat said:


> You are right HTTY, Ann is an excellent analyst and breaks down the game in a clear concise manner. I think people are judging her from her sideline reports which may be more fluff than analysis simply because it is a function of the sideline position.


I think people are basing their opinion of her on her sideline reports too, which is really a shame because there isn't a _super_ amount that a sideline reporter can add to basketball that a play by play person usually hasn't already covered.

I think that sideline reporting is a lot more effective in Football, if only because there is so much that a sideline reporter can see that a play by play guy can't. That usually isn't quite so much the case in basketball (since the play by play guys are often courtside.)

I remember listening to Ann for the first time with Wheels (I had listened to her a number of times with Fire radio broadcasts) and I was thinking to my self that she was doing an excellent job of filling in the "blanks" in my mind.

Honestly I could only hope to do so well some day.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

From todays Portland Tribune:

http://www.portlandtribune.com/archview.cgi?id=29862



> • Trail Blazer radio play-by-play announcer Brian Wheeler is being mentioned for jobs that will be open with the Lakers and Sonics next season. Wheeler, whose contract with Portland ends June 30, grew up in Southern California and previously worked in Seattle, so both jobs are attractive to him. The guess here is that Wheeler will be re-signed by the Blazers.
> Steve Jones’ situation seems a bit more unsettled. The TV analyst missed a number of Blazer games this season due to national commitments with ESPN and ABC, and he flies to Connecticut for ABC’s Sunday studio show each week. He may choose to end his long-standing relationship with the Blazers and stick with his national duties.
> One other factor: Blazer hierarchy is not thrilled with Jones’ frank and unbiased comments about the team, which is appreciated by this and many other listeners.
> “At the end of the season, I’ll see where my energy level is, what all (his duties) next season might entail, then make a decision that’s good for me, the Blazers, ESPN and ABC,” Jones says.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wheels can't go to the Lakers..that'd be wrong.

Jones phoned it in this year.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Hap said:


> wheels can't go to the Lakers..that'd be wrong.
> 
> Jones phoned it in this year.


I agree. For the first time in all the years I've been a fan of his (remember when he used to do games with Eddie Doucette on USA?), this past year I waivered between being bored by him, annoyed by him, and sometimes almost disliking him. 

I'm not necessarily looking for Rah! Rah! like that bloggish blurb implies, but maybe it's time to move on, especially if his interest isn't here.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> One other factor: Blazer hierarchy is not thrilled with Jones’ frank and unbiased comments about the team, which is appreciated by this and many other listeners.


I'm glad someone else sees this....


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

HearToTemptYou said:


> I think people are basing their opinion of her on her sideline reports too, which is really a shame because there isn't a _super_ amount that a sideline reporter can add to basketball that a play by play person usually hasn't already covered.
> 
> I think that sideline reporting is a lot more effective in Football, if only because there is so much that a sideline reporter can see that a play by play guy can't. That usually isn't quite so much the case in basketball (since the play by play guys are often courtside.)
> 
> ...



Ann Schatz is *horrible*! She does have a face that's perfect for radio though.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Personally, I can't stand Schatz voice. On top of that, the times when she's filled in on the radio for Rice it often sounds as though her dialog is forced, like she's trying to sound like "one of the guys." She's obviously knowledgable enough, but she sounds like a woman trying desperately to sound like a guy. Just doesn't sound good to my ears.

Wheels... He's got a good voice, and good play by play, but some of quirks are quite annoying tbh. The various catch phrases, and the depressed whiny voice when the Blazers are losing.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> Personally, I can't stand Schatz voice. On top of that, the times when she's filled in on the radio for Rice it often sounds as though her dialog is forced, like she's trying to sound like "one of the guys." She's obviously knowledgable enough, but she sounds like a woman trying desperately to sound like a guy. Just doesn't sound good to my ears.


I have to ask, what *should* she sound like? Womens' voices vary at least ballpark as much as mens' (James Earl Jones to Avery Johnson, Fran "The Nanny" Drescher to Ella Fitzgerald). You're certainly welcome to your opinion and, I'm guessing it never crossed her mind to try sounding "like a guy."

I agree that Mike and Brian have a flow that Ann and Brian don't...yet. I think that sort of partnership takes more time than the second pair has yet had. Myself, I'd take both Mike and Ann ahead of Brian, not that either Mike or Ann would necessarily do Brian's job better than he does -- he's a trained play-by-play guy, while they're color. Personally, I just find Brian more annoying than either of the other two.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

tlong said:


> Ann Schatz is *horrible*! She does have a face that's perfect for radio though.


Wow. What an "inspired" comment.

Perhaps if you were to back up your opinion with something, or perhaps if you actually knew anything about radio or about sports casting, I might take your comment a bit more serious.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Although I know nothing about broadcasting either HTTY, I agree with Tlong on this. I think Ann is horible. And although sexist, I don't want a female as the Blazer colorman.


----------

